# Boxer Lovers



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I've just figured out how to get photos (Yes I'm blonde) onto this.  and thought you'd like to see my fur baby George the Boxer.

This is him on His Lilo while we were in Croatia this year.

He's a wee darling, loves to steel my slippers and run away with them   and is always there when I need him  

Anyone else the proud owner of a boxer? 

Young D


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Young D!!

 

I am the very proud mother of a baby girl boxer, Faith.  I'm a veterinary nurse and I reckon that boxers are the best breed of dog for families.  They have the most personality and are the most loving, in my humble opinion.  We adore our girl and take her everywhere with us.  If we go away we always stay in pet friendly b and bs so that we can take our boxer baby with us.  Yeah we're ott, but we don't care!!! 

Take care and enjoy your baby!!

Angiexx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

We are also ott. nothing wrong with that they deserve it.  

I worry about how George will feel when we do finally have a baby, I think he'll be protective but he doesn't realise his strength, and can send people flying occasionally.

You must have the best Job, I would love that. except maybe a bit heart breaking at times?

Boxers are deffo the best breed, altough I love all breeds particularly licky waggy diggy dogs (that would be cross breeds)  and my Aunt has this huge Alsatian who jumps on you if you say Hulk Hogan. (strange)  he's gorgeous too.

Bet Faith and George would get on like a house on fire. (sounds like a TV programme, "Faith and George")

Young D

PS thanks for the pm.  had a bad day yesterday.  E/c was agony, felt every bit of it and can remember it.  still can't walk upright tonight but feeling better.  only 11 eggs and 4 fertalized. don't think thats too good.  but i suppose it could be worse xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Youngd-

George is gorgeous!!! I think your right Faith and George would love eachother.  Faith's favorite thing in the world is running.  She can run like a greyhound(after our two cats too  
We take her to the beach on Sundays and let her run up and down the shore to try and get some of her energy out.  She's about 5 years old but thinks she's a puppy.  Actually thinks she's a person   If she meets up with another dog though she gets sooo excited that the other dog usually feels insecure and a fight starts   She's not trying to be mean at all just all on the other dog to the point of overwhelming I think. 

How are you feeling by the way?  I'm thinking of you and hoping you get a   on the 19th!!!

I just got your pm.  I must have forgotten to notify for this thread   But I've taken care of that now!!

Take care

Angiexxxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi again.

My wee sister stayed with us last night.  George loves her to bits because she massages him.  you should see how calm he goes when she starts.  He's always over the top jumpy jumpy when ever anyone visits then she just turns him into putty in her hands its sooo funny his wee eyes close and he tries to stay awake and he does the head  nodding thing.  its hilarious.  He slept in her bed and woke her up by licking her face!!!

Have you got Faith's christmas presents sorted?  

George is 5 also but people are always surprised they think he's still a pup.

Speak to you soon  Young D


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi there

I have 2 boxers.  Both as mad as hatters!!!

One is nearly 8 and the other one is 7 and a half but sometimes you'd swear they were both puppies.    

Have either of you experienced the boxer dash?  

When dh takes the eldest one to the vets he has to put a muzzle on her otherwise she would take on every dog in the place.  She's not too keep on children either but is fantastic with my little one.  JR stands at the dog gate and she will lick his hand.  When they are in the same room together she will just lie there and let him stroke her.

The other one is sooo laid back she should be horizontal lol.  Except where pippers (slippers) are concerned.  If anyone comes in the house she will attack dh's feet till he gives her his pippers.  We adopted a cat 2 years ago and had to change her name.  She was called Pippa so if we asked the dog where her pipper was she might have grabbed the cat!!

God I could talk all day about my 2 so better stop there lol.

Young D will be thinking about you on Tuesday and hope you get your BFP.

Look forward to chatting about our hounds.

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  I also have a mad boxer! He is called Oscar (Full tittle Oscar Harashio of the Macpherson!!!) is brindle and is 7 (I think! ) He is a true nutter and a proper character!!! When we had Meg our daughter he just sat beside her moses basket and every now and then popped his head in to make sure she was o.k  . We never stopped him being round her and because of this his curiosity soon went and his protective side kicked in. Right from day one he has followed Meg around like a little lost lamb and to this day he totally doubts on her! She could do anything to him and he would sit there and take it. Not that she has ever hurt him, more like pull his ears, legs try to ride him like a horse and sit all over him!!! . They share food   and when Meg was smaller I found her sharing things quiet often, the only thing is it was a case of one lick for Meg .....one lick for Oscar!  
    People can be scared of Osc as he is big and clumsy, but if you give him 5 mins attention he then calms down and just sits at your feet. He always comes and sits in front of you when you are watching T.V!!!   or stands next to do, puts his head on your knee and falls asleep upright!!! .
    I also think Osc is gay! as he has only ever tried the sex thing once (with a male dog!) and he squats like a girl when doing a piddle!!!    "My dog is the only gay in the village!"  
  There is a picture of Oscar in my gallery if you fancy a look.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Shelly_Anne O My God 2 Boxers bet your house is pure madness I would love a companion for George but we just don't have the room plus he sleeps in our bed so i don't think we'd have room for another.  Also George loves going to the Vet he gets soo excited and starts shaking on the road there,  he only fights with Alsatians (or try's to) because he was attacked by one as a pup.  Or small dogs that jump on him can annoy him and he gets snippy but other than that he loves other dogs but can be a bit rough cos he's so boisterous.

Claire I was pleased to hear how Oscar was when you brough the baby home.  I will find out soon if I'm preggers or not and I'm worried how George will be with a baby.  We've discussed it and I might seek the help of a dog psychologist cos I really would hate George to be put out or feel neglected cos he's such a big part of our lives now.  I tell him he'll be a great big brother!! lol sad or what.

Also my sister knows this couple who are having to get rid of there boxer because it won't leave the baby alone, Maybe they just don't care as much as us or have given up but I couldn't bear to do that to my George.

Right now George is cuddled up in bed with DH he curls up in such a tiny wee ball he looks like a lap dog.  When we went traveling this summer he sat in my lap all the way in our camper van with his head on the door frame as a pillow. dead funny on the motorway people see him and smile at him - like he knows what a smile is lol.

Anyway are you still awake......

Young D


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you all know George is going to be a big brother!!!


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Wooo hooooo

Well done honey

Sooooo pleased for you

Enjoy the next 8 months!!!!

Love

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Young D-

I just checked in on the site and got your fabulous news!!!!! 

I'm soooooooo happy for you!!!  

I hope the new year brings you all your heart desires and a happy, healthy pregnancy!!!

Love,

Angie


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

We have a little boxer pup called lottie she wasn't treated very well by her previous owners so we couldn't resist. We have another dog a heinz 57 ( she was rescued too !! ) . They are best buddies, I have to say our boxer is a complete loon, was hoping she might calm a bit as she gets older but reading the posts I think I may be out of luck. Adorable dogs though however naughty !!!
Tj x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

tjmac,  lol they do tend to stay hyper for ever.

Well George is now 6 and he has calmed down alot since he was a pup,  my dh never wanted to take him to proper classes as he think it knocks the boxer out of them    he's likes a snooze though - he spends about 6 hours a day sleeping.  I don't know how he'll be when baby arrives.  I want him to feel  like he's still number one and he has a baby to protect but I suppose we'll have to wait till nearer the time.  he's great with other kids though.

If my house was big enough i'd have 5 boxers.  

Donna


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Donna,
    Oscar sleep most of the day too!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry girls couldnt resist.


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Ive got two Boxers too both Brindle and White... Luie who is 6 and Cally who is 2
I love them to death, they have such brilliant characters, they really do think they are human.  Do yours sulk when they can't get their own way? 

Cally was a champion show dog as a puppy but she had problems with breeding so the owner re-homed her to us.  She is a genetic mutation purposefully bred without a tail!!

Dydie xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

love the piccies!!

Here's my 2 big softies


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Ooooh, gorgous,  I'm now broody for another boxer!!!!


----------

